# What is a "slick"?



## towhead (Jun 9, 2010)

What is a "slick"?  Thanks!  -Julie


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken I think a slick is a old medicine bottle with out any embossing.....
   Amanda[8|]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

A slick would be any bottle without embossing. Although I've heard of bottles with some embossing referred to as slicks, such as milks that were painted at one time where the only embossing is the fluid ounces and an empty slug plate. Swiz


----------



## rockbot (Jun 9, 2010)

slicks come in all colors!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I was close.....but now I know!!!! Thanks guys[] I like that pretty blue bottle to....


----------



## rockbot (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Amanda, this was one of my first bottles that I ever found. Its what got me hooked![]

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## athometoo (Jun 9, 2010)

slicks are any unembossed or painted label bottles that you leave behind for future diggers or kids to find . if a slick comes home with me i dont refer to it as a slick , then its a bottle i like . welcome to the forum . sam[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Necked-Beauty%27s-%28un-embossed-bottles%29---%26gt%3BShow-us-yours/m-307806/tm.htm


 Here's some examples of slicks that anyone would probably keep.[]


----------



## towhead (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Amanda, Swiz, Rockbot, Joe and Sam!!!!!!!!  -Julie


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 9, 2010)

I usually keep em if they're BIM or older ABM.  Been keeping a pile of them at my site to pick up when I am done washing off the good stuff.  If someone finds some and takes em, no big deal, but I will come back and get them at some point.  I've been keeping all of the ones I don't necessarily need in boxes for future yard sales / shows / gifts.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 9, 2010)

Also, depending on the site and how well the bottles were protected while buried, some could have original paper labels somewhat intact.  I found one with a local label on it and another one that was Vanilla extract.  Labels aren't perfect, but readable.  Just have to be very gentle rinsing and to not scrub any of the label or use any chemicals on it.


----------



## idigjars (Jun 10, 2010)

Rockbot, that is one of the nicest slicks I have seen!  Gorgeous color.  Congrats on that find.  Paul


----------

